# Pilot coupler for Accucraft 4-4-0



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Because Larry Green's railway does not have turntables or wyes to turn his American at the end of a run, he decided to install a pilot coupler on his loco. He has standardized on the larger "G" gauge Kadee coupler; but, decided that the #1 gauge size looked best on this model (the tender has a "G" coupler).









Here, the loco has run around and is about to start a run back to the home station. Larry did a lengthy running session with his American running backward and it worked perfectly.









There have been threads about turning model headlamps into kerosene or carbide burners. Larry has the real deal among his railroad memorabilia to use as a pattern if he decides to get really realistic with his loco.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks great, been thinking of doing the same to my wood burners.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet ! 
I especially like the nice image of the light you provided. Any chance you can convince Larry to publish a scale drawing of the head light and its parts


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting idea of making drawings of the headlight--too many projects in front of that, I'm afraid. Llyn took other pictures of the innards,which I can email to anyone interested. 

Larry


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Larry, 
I am definitely interested in the other pics !


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich, please send me an email off-forum. 

Larry


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! Will have to keep this thread on file.


----------

